
Airbnb Sues Over New Law Regulating New York Rentals - pyrophane
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/22/technology/new-york-passes-law-airbnb.html
======
gigatexal
As they should. If you own a home or an apartment you should be free to
monetize it* .

* - I mean legally. I am not advocating booting paying tenants on leases because you want to jack up rents or rent on AirBNB.

~~~
venomsnake
Why? Being able to do business is not inherit part of the property rights.

From egoistical point of view I do hope that AirBnB succeeds because that
would give us lines of attack against DRM and EULAs

~~~
gigatexal
I disagree. People own property as assets and the point of an asset is that it
everything is for sale for the right price. So in that same vein are you
saying since you bought a car (property) you should not be allowed to sell or
rent it? Or some land that happens to have oil on it: nope, you're unable to
harvest those resources. The same goes for, or should, games digital or not,
we should be able to buy and sell them.

